# Three Palms closes it's gates for the winter.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

With the scheduled Halloween Eve race cancelled TPS has closed it's gates for the 2010 racing season. In the last 6 weeks we managed to get in 5 races, nearly half a dozen testing nights and a few grudge matches. So as the tarp is pulled over the layout we begin to talk about 2011.

For next year our body class will change. We have decided to switch from the "Fairgrounds" cars, the 1950's body styles, to what we will refer to as "Saturday Night Specials". These are essentially NASCAR short track cars, the 1967 Chevelle, 1968 Torino and 1969 Charger. These will be patterned after pavement cars, will wear period NASCAR decals and paint and be very specific in their rule set. Since we will have three tracks in 2011 to run on, all of them 1/4 mile scale or less, you can expect to see what NASCAR would have been running in the late 1960's at Martinsville, Bowman Gray and other short tracks back east. Bodies will be injection molded only, no resin cars will be allowed from any source. This is to return to the 'mass production' concept that existed with NASCAR stock car styling back then. 

Our last race saw a few drivers trying to get an edge on the rules, so we have become much more specific as to what is, and is not allowed. Since magnets were an issue on more than one car a new Magnet Marshal has arrived and will be used on all entries. Yes, you can use a MM on HO cars, just removed the guide pin. Any car drawing more than a specific number on the MM will be banned for the entire series, not just that specific race. If a driver has a second incident of being overdrawn, he too is banned for the rest of the series. 

We've been liberal in allowing optional armatures and motor brushes, pick up shoes and springs, guide pins, and gearing. We will be establishing static weight limits on the cars once the new bodies arrive over the off season, and a minimum height template for each car will be made. Bodies can be lowered to a point; but they cannot be hacked into looking like modifies. Glass must be intact as well, any car with side windows may have them removed. Road Race Replica #814 Steel wheels with Goodyear RWL tires are SPEC. 

The program will change slightly as well, our first series in 2011 will be an 8 race series beginning on January 1st. Drivers will be able to toss out one bad finish between race 1 and race 5, after race 5 the top 6 points cars will be awarded double points based on their overall finishing position for those last 3 events. This is our version of the current NASCAR "Chase". 

Next spring we also will be racing a totally new/vintage class of car. This car will be based on the slim NOS T-jet chassis and will greatly resemble a Whelen Modified car. While currently in the design phase the final bodies will be resin cast by a local Fresno caster and made available in February sometime. Photos of the car will become available after the resin casting process has started to avoid copy-catting.

That's about it from Fresno. My track and race shop are now on Holiday until after Christmas.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

It seems as if you just got started! Too bad about the Halloween race being canceled. Best of luck for the new season. Hopefully it will come up fast!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Dave, I cancelled it, my anniversary is November 2nd and we're actually going to be too busy getting ready for our trip. I already have bodies on the way and arrangements for others to arrive over the next 3-4 weeks, the paint shop will be busy but expect no pics until after the Christmas holiday. I don't want anyone in the club who reads these forums getting wind of what they may get.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I guess that is as good an excuse as any. Have a great trip! Don't forget your laptop. :hat:

Happy anniversary to you both!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

No laptop, no cell phone, no kids or animals. Just me, the little woman and an ocean view room with half a mile of private beach for 3 days.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, that sounds cool. I miss Brazil.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Wish it was Brazil, but it's just Catalina. A bit colder but a whole lot more private.


----------

